# i think its gonna freeze soon.



## saugeyesam (Apr 20, 2004)

i was just looking at a weather map for the upcoming week and its starting to look pretty promising we may get on the ice again just yet . DANCE CARL DANCE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

as usual,things will start frezzing by the first of feb.
then ice will be fishable by mid-month(at the latest) and hold out till the first part of march,allowing for a few more weeks of late winter ice fun.

you all have my word on it  

ps..............if i'm wrong,i never said it.


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

The only State I know were you have too have all your fishing tackle out all year!  No wonder its always a mess.


----------



## sowbelly101 (Apr 5, 2004)

last night on nbc4/columbus they showed the temps up in alaska right now in the -40 to -60 degree range. Eventually the cold air will get to heavy and start to make its way here, they estimated 2 weeks and its goin to get down right cold in ohio. boy i sure hope there right....

sowbelly


----------



## swantucky (Dec 21, 2004)

I'm ready, bring it on!!


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

I haven't quit dancin'... the warm temps have got me pretty depressed, but I know they'll turn around... We will be on the ice by mid-February, if not Presque Isle, then SOMEWHERE!!!

Been having to settle on steelhead... I may head down to Piedmont tomorrow to try the spillway/shore for some saugeye...Either there or Atwood. We'll see what happens....


----------



## saugeyesam (Apr 20, 2004)

carl if you go to atwood let me know i might come down its supposed to be pretty decent tomorrow!


----------



## ohioman76 (Jun 9, 2004)

Do you think the next ten days being in the low 20's at night will get the ice to form up again?

Paul


----------



## peon (Feb 28, 2005)

i hope to see hard water again soon.. i have been making alot of new jigs with new colors!!  cant make these jigs much longer i need to use em!!!!


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

JIG said:


> The only State I know were you have too have all your fishing tackle out all year!  No wonder its always a mess.


i second that!! you should see my mess/garage!!! oh well...it's all good!!!


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

> Do you think the next ten days being in the low 20's at night will get the ice to form up again?


ponds and small stuff might get iced up ok...highs in the 20's would be better.


----------



## billybob7059 (Mar 27, 2005)

you going to get me to unpack my stuff!! I don't know When I see it I'll Believe it. I sure hope your right.


----------



## hearttxp (Dec 21, 2004)

Drove back to C town from Columbus this morning,. Saw ice on most of the ponds along I-71. I know it is just a start But it was There !!!!!! If the cold snap comes we could be ice fishing in a couple of weeks ???


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

It is gonna be in the 50's next weekend, I hope that takes care of any ice that forms, and I hope we have open water till spring!


----------



## Cull'in (Nov 21, 2005)

Forecast Conditions High/Low °F Precip.
Chance High Temperatures Low Temperatures Precipitation 
Tonight
Jan 22 Rain / Snow Showers 
N/A/32° 80% 


High not valid after 2pm 
Mon
Jan 23 AM Rain / Snow 
42°/29° 80% 
42°F

Get Tips for Driving in the Rain 
Tue
Jan 24 Partly Cloudy / Wind 
41°/27° 20% 
41°F

Wed
Jan 25 Flurries 
31°/24° 30% 
31°F

Thu
Jan 26 Sunny 
34°/24° 20% 
34°F

Protect Your Plants From the Cold 
Fri
Jan 27 Partly Cloudy 
41°/30° 20% 
41°F

Sat
Jan 28 Mostly Cloudy 
47°/38° 20% 
47°F

Sun
Jan 29 Showers 
46°/33° 30% 
46°F

Get the Gameday Forecast 
Mon
Jan 30 Scattered Showers 
39°/28° 60% 
39°F

Tue
Jan 31 Rain / Snow Showers 
39°/26° 40% 
39°F

That forecast does not bode well for ice (thank God!)
I don't want to be a pest in this forum but could some of you please tell me the allure of ice fishing over open water fishing...I really don't get it!


----------



## peon (Feb 28, 2005)

you started trouble now  i can see this thread just starting!!!


----------



## sliderville (Apr 21, 2004)

Just another repeat.


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

Either or will do! As long as Im catchin fish!  Just better not freeze so you cant walk on it or float in it.


----------



## greg3891 (Apr 19, 2004)

We have been through this topic before Mr. Cullin I hope it freezes so thick that you could never get your boat on the water again (same difference as wishing no ice for us. I ice fish because I can, good enough excuse for me. Just kidding about freezing so thick you cant get your boat on again, but you get my drift. Play in another forum


----------



## billybob7059 (Mar 27, 2005)

Just checked the for cast looks like were headed the right way!(Finally) would be nice to see some ice!!


----------



## rattletraprex (Sep 1, 2005)

We're going to Simcoe to get the ice and we are bringing it back for all our hard water OGF'ers.Winter isn't over yet.Keep the faith.You want soft water go south and we'll get that here soon enough.I look forward to ice fishing every winter,if not I'd move to Florida.The dance is on.Hardwater forum means just that.4 days and counting!Will fill you all in up on return.


----------



## rattletraprex (Sep 1, 2005)

No disrespect but flathunter and cull"in need to go to the open water forum.Till you try it guess you'll never know the allure.Be more than happy to introduce you to it!Guess it's an inquired taste.let the games begin!


----------



## eyewish (Apr 16, 2004)

a bit of hope.... (maybe?)

check out the 15 day forecast on accuweather.com

for PIB, Jan 30 thru Feb 7 have lo's of 15-17, with hi's of 30-32

if we do get something close to those temps for that stretch, anyone have an idea how close that could get us to getting out from the islands? (i'm sure that stretch of 9 days wont do it alone, but wondering how close that'd get us if it doesnt blow too much.... 6-8 inches ?)

i'm afraid i'm probably grasping at straws here, but hate to accept the idea of this being the 1st year in quite a while not to make a Feb pilgrimage to PIB...


----------



## hearttxp (Dec 21, 2004)

Eyewish
I really don't see anything for Erie's ice this year !! Really sad ! I was up on Catawba Monday and all that open water really had me upset !!!! I did see Ladd's water Taxi come in to the Miller dock. Knowing last year this time we where out there on the ice. I must really be addicted to this ice fishing thing !!!!! Well I suppose we can just Hope for a real good cold snap ?? Anything is possible ????


----------



## Reel Thing (Apr 5, 2004)

There's ice on the river outside my hotel here in Belguim
Started the last 2 days can someone send me my stuff
Man I hope we have ice when I get home
geowol


----------

